# white discharge



## thinkpositive (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi everybody,

Every time I feel mild cramping or twinges I have white discharge.
Is that normal and what cause it

Best wishes 
Stella


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Are you taking progesterone? This could be the discharge otherwise you do produce more secretions in early pregnancy (!!!) and the cramps and twinges are just pushing it down and out.

Ruth


----------



## thinkpositive (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi Ruth,

I am taking progesterone pills-utrogestan-6 per day.That causes the white discharge??


Stella


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Yes, as you have lots more hormones in your body!!

Ruth


----------

